# John McCarthy (inventor of LISP) has passed away.



## saxon3049 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yet another sad loss that will go unremakerd in the mainstream media, I wish his family my sympathy. 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/24/father_lisp_ai_john_mccarthy_dies/


----------



## asapilu (Oct 25, 2011)

I also sympathy with his family
But what october we have this year


----------



## YZMSQ (Oct 25, 2011)

Just completed the AI course last semester. Too sorry to hear that. R.I.P John McCarthy.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 25, 2011)

They come in threes so that's the end of that, I hope.


----------



## rbelk (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't believe the month the computer industry has had.
The father of C, The father of AI, and the father of of Consumer Technology passed away.
My condolences to all the family members and the industry.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 25, 2011)

What a sad month! 

RIP.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 25, 2011)

RIP(Rest in Parentheses)


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 25, 2011)

The BBC has reported on the death, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15444222


----------

